# Would Love to Foster!!!



## PinkPokaDots

My mother was a foster parent, and our family fostered many children. I am one of the four that she ended up adopting, and I am always so grateful to have been given the chance at a good life. 
I am 24, and have a 10 month old, and TTC #2. I am currently in the military but will be getting out February 2018 and will be a SAHM, my children will be 2.5 yrs old, and (hopefully) 1yrs old. 
I would love to start the fostering process so I can start fostering once I am a SAHM, and I'm not sure how long the process takes. Can I even be a foster mom if my husband is in the military? We are currently stationed in Florida. Any advice or help would be great!


----------



## MomLeslieM

What a wonderful thing you want to do! ;-) Fostering as you experienced can change a child's life! I can't post the link to the Florida Dept. of Children and Families but they they should be able to let you know about military families fostering! Best of luck to you!


----------



## tag74

There should be a intro meeting in your state. I would contact state child services. They'll educate you on all the ins and outs! Good luck! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm going through the process to become a foster parent right now. We started in mid-July and expect our first placement to arrive in October. Not a terribly long process though it's felt like ages. I'm so eager to bring home our first foster baby!!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Are you a stay at home mom? Can working moms be foster parents?


----------



## DaTucker

Working moms can definitely be foster moms! I know quite a few, actually. I also suggest you look into when the next information meeting is for your region. You can decide afterwards if it's something that fits into your life! Now idk about the military spouse situation, since there's sometimes a lot of moving around, but I do have a friend who's family member was in the military and they got licenced and fostered in the state they were in until they had to move.


----------



## TTC First

I know in my area, if you take infants you can not be working. If you take older kids you can work as long as you have a plan in case they don't go to school.

Best of luck, there are many great things about fostering.


----------



## FosterMommy

I'm in a similar situation to you, would love an update of how you got on?


----------

